# Glory B Wildhaus got some Agility Q's!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Course there was no video but here were our scores for the 2 days:

_DOG_: Call Name: Glory B Breed: German Shepherd Dog
DN23948301 Glory Vom Wildhaus 
Armband Number: STD 24080 JWW 24080 FAST 24080
______________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________

DAY 1: STANDARD CLASS Division: NOV B Jump Ht: 24 Yards: 139 SCT: 68
Result: QUALIFIED Score: 100 Time: 44.19 Placement: 2

DAY 1: JWW CLASS Division: NOV B Jump Ht: 24 Yards: 0 SCT: 0
Result: Not Qualified Score: 0 Time: .00 Placement: 

DAY 1: FAST CLASS Division: NOV B Jump Ht: 24 SCT: 32
Result: Not Qualified Score: -4 Time: 36.97 Placement: 

DAY 1: T2B CLASS Division: REG Jump Ht: 24 SCT: 50
Result: *Qualified *Score: 7 Time: 41.81 Placement: 
______________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________

DAY 2: STANDARD CLASS Division: NOV B Jump Ht: 24 Yards: 130 SCT: 64
Result: Not Qualified Score: 0 Time: 42.06 Placement: 

DAY 2: JWW CLASS Division: NOV B Jump Ht: 24 Yards: 114 SCT: 41
Result: *QUALIFIED *Score: 100 Time: 30.37 *Placement: 1*

DAY 2: FAST CLASS Division: NOV B Jump Ht: 24 SCT: 32
Result: *QUALIFIED* Score: 71 Time: 32.29 *Placement: 1*
______________________________________________________________________


SO PROUD OF MY GIRL! She's really doing better and realizing we aren't there to look around and maybe say hey to someone in the ring (the judge?  ). And contacts are contacts, no matter if in class or not. She even nailed her weaves the FIRST time on some of the runs... :wild:

Played the new AKC game Time to Beat (T2B). Neat cause ALL dogs at every level run the same course at the same time, just adjusting the heights accordingly. So Bretta (who's got Championships in Agility) ran against Glory (who just started trialing a few months ago) and GLORY WON!!!!! Bretta knocked a bar and that pulled her out of the ranking, but Glory ran clean and earned 7 points. Not sure what that means exactly but I know we need to get lots of points and qualifying runs so Glory beat Bretta Lee!!!! 

Bretta got a TRIPLE Q on Sunday so ran like a Champ herself at the trial!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like you had an excellent day!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Yay! Congrats to you and Glory!! T2B seems like fun- sounds like USDAA's Steeplechase? Steeple is a ton of fun to run since everyone is actually competing against each other. Glad to see AKC adding more games!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo! Go Glory B!!! Congrats, you must be so elated with her!!! And Go Bretta just piling on the points!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go Team Wildhaus! Congrats to you, Bretta and GloryB!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent news! Congratulations to both girls.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations: Glory B and Bretta Lee.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent job!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great! Sounds like a lot of fun, but rather confusing. For one thing why are jump heights in yards? I do not understand all of what is written there, but it looks like you got several excellent scores and placements. Congratulations.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats, woohoo!!!  I think you need to be changing your Glory B (really) sign now......  LOL Sue, I not an expert by far, but the yards are not jump height, but I think yards of whole course & then SCT (standard course time) is what your dog needs to run it by & be lower. Am I correct, MLR?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

selzer said:


> That's great! Sounds like a lot of fun, but rather confusing. For one thing why are jump heights in yards? I do not understand all of what is written there, but it looks like you got several excellent scores and placements. Congratulations.


I just copied/pasted my qualifying scores direct from the Trial Secretary and it does look a bit confusing (and run all together  ):



> DAY 2: ..........JWW CLASS.......... Division: NOV B.......... Jump Ht: 24.......... Yards: 114.......... SCT: 41
> Result: *QUALIFIED....... *Score: 100....... Time: 30.37......... *Placement: 1*


I added periods .......... above to get some spacing  The first line is for the course and go for all the dogs in Glory's 24" class

*JWW Class* - This is the name/type of run, it was the Jumpers w/Weaves class with no Table, aframe, dogwalk, teeter. It's the fast class with just jumps/weaves/tunnels

*Division: NOV B* - This is the level Glory is running, she's Novice (beginner) and we are B cause I've titled a dog before and, as a handler, have more experience than those running in Novice A (Green dogs AND a green handler).

*Jump Ht: 24* - This is based on the dog's height at the shoulder (Glory is just over 24" ) which has us jumping 24" jumps with the other 'big' dogs.

*Yards:114* - This is the measured yardage the DOG runs on this particular course. Different at every trial and every course based on the judge walking around with a measureing wheel on the dogs path after the course is set and before we start running it. This measurement, with some math, gives the standard course time that we have to run our dogs faster than, or get points taken off. Using the yardage and our final run time, we can figure out our dogs yards/sec to see if they are running fast or slow. NOVICE dogs get more time on course, Open less, and then the math for Excellent dogs is the tightest. So they measure the same distance (dogs path) but the MATH they use to get the course time for the course is different.

*SCT: 41* - This was the Standard Course Time (SCT) that the judge came up with for the course AFTER they rolled the dogs path with the wheel then came back to use the math for this novice course that the dogs should come in under OR start getting penalty points. So Glory had to finish the course UNDER 41 seconds or she'd have begun getting points off her 100 % 'clean' run.

The following is JUST about Glory and how we did on Day 2:

Result: *QUALIFIED....... *Score: 100....... Time: 30.37......... *Placement: 1*

*Result: Qualified - *That means we QUALIFIED and earned our first Novice B JWW leg towards the 3 we have to get before moving up and into the next (Open) level.

*Score: 100* - Great score of 100 out of 100!!!! This is a 'clean' run and means we didn't have any faults/mistakes. In Novice you can still qualify with a few mistakes, but best to run clean cause it shows you are doing well and are MAYBE on the right path for the harder Open courses with also less time to run them!

*Time: 30:37* - This was Glory's specific time out on the course. So we had to run it under the SCT of 41 sec (see above) and she was about 10 sec under so that's pretty good!

*Placement: 1* - This means Glory came in First Place so had the fewest mistakes and the fastest time for all the NoviceB dogs. GOOD GIRL GLORY!!! :wild: :wub: :wild:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I was close giving Sue correct info... 



> I just copied/pasted my qualifying scores direct from the Trial Secretary and it does look a bit confusing (and run all together  ):
> 
> 
> I added periods .......... above to get some spacing  The first line is for the course and go for all the dogs in Glory's 24" class[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

agree with Jane... Go team Wildhaus! Jenn that is so awesome go Glory B!!!!! She is coming along so great, I really need some in between videos. All I have is her as a little puppy laying on a wobbly log then on to running courses, it's hard to make the leap lol. Of course good girl Bretta


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Maggieroselee's Channel - YouTube has way more videos of her!!! In class and in the world!


----------

